# First car



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

Do you still remember your first car ? In my case, I go back in time to the beginning of my memory and there is some toy car and something supporting car-like roller which help kids stay up on their feet. 

The first real car was fun. It was brand new, but not a costly one. Mainly because it felt bad to give a second-hand machine that emotional spot.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 30, 2021)

I bought my first car when I was underage (14) and no drivers license. It was a 1962 Chevy Bel Air that I paid $500 for. It barely ran, but it was mine and I paid for it with my own money. It was similar to this, but in much worse shape.


----------



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

Ozzy47 said:


> It barely ran, but it was mine and I paid for it with my own money.



This  

Almost everyone has this emotion. Makes us simple humans. People with flesh and blood and a bit of self respect 

It is really nice to have that kind of feeling. Especially with food and living space. We cannot hate him/her, not after all those hardships we had to go through.


----------

